# Remove Write Protection From CD-RW.



## brbrown (Aug 16, 2007)

Can anyone please tell me how to remove the write protection from a CD-RW?


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

try this please



> Copy the files off the CD into a temp directory on your hard drive.
> Erase the CD-R[W] media. Write the files back onto the CD-R[W] media
> but this time do NOT finalize the session so you can add subsequent
> sessions to mark files as deleted (the TOC in the new session marks the
> ...


----------



## brbrown (Aug 16, 2007)

Hello Blackmirror. I was actually using a CD-RW which I have previously erased and I was trying to export my desktop email address book to the CD ready to install on a laptop (not yet networked). As soon as I try to export, I get the Write Protected message. I have not had this trouble before and if I try to add data from Windows Explorer to the CD using Pinnacle Instant CD/DVD, I do not get the error message. Any ideas please? Brian


----------

